# portable, cheap, fence



## Henna Caravan

I need to build a free standing portable , cheap fence for use at a festival,
I am considering vinyl lattice and wooden lattice.
I would appreciate any suggestions at all.
It will need to be able to be reposotioned at any time , and easy to move , and inexpensive crowd control barricade.
thank you


----------



## DangerMouse

hi and welcome to the forum.
i'd think about coffee cans with concrete and a steel fencepost with orange cargo net attached.
more input will result in the best answers to specific situations.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse

oh, and you should probably check with the festival staff to see what is acceptable. 
there are most likely safety considerations to consider. especially if children are present.
don't want to be sued, now do we? lol

DM


----------



## Henna Caravan

at the last festival they let us use their unsafe fence that fell over several times.
SAfety was not their prime concern. It was heavy wooden picket type, with a couple of metal stands zip tied to it
I want something that looks nicer than coffee cans with cement in there , although that is a good suggestion, it is not as nice as I was thinking.


----------



## Willie T

*TRY THIS*


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Coffe cans? You have big coffe cans?
I'd use 5g buckets filled with cement
And those could still be tipped over by a crowd

You could box them in with wood to make them look nice


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Henna Caravan said:


> I need to build a free standing portable , cheap fence for use at a festival,
> I am considering vinyl lattice and wooden lattice.
> I would appreciate any suggestions at all.
> It will need to be able to be reposotioned at any time , and easy to move , and inexpensive crowd control barricade.
> thank you




Henna caravan????????

Renaissance Show Rover????


----------



## gma2rjc

> at the last festival they let us use their unsafe fence that fell over several times.
> SAfety was not their prime concern.


It usually isn't a concern, until someone gets hurt.


----------



## gma2rjc

> at the last festival they let us use their unsafe fence that fell over several times.
> SAfety was not their prime concern.


It usually isn't a concern, until someone gets hurt.

How about something like this, but make the supports at the bottom longer and make the posts from 4 x 4's. Then you can use the lattice you're thinking about.

http://www.thefind.com/garden/info-expandable-fence


They wouldn't be very easy to transport with solid lattice though. As previously mentioned, the orange cargo netting would work very well.

If you want something that looks nice, go to the bank and ask to borrow the velvet ropes they use. LOL


----------



## Henna Caravan

Willie T said:


> *TRY THIS*


I have considered that plastic mesh, and I think it might be just the ticket.
I have 2 1/2 gallon buckets filed with cement for umbrella stands and they are heavy!! I also have 5 inch lengths of PVC filled with cement for canopy weights and they are also heavy.
I am looking for something easy to carry (one girl) and set up and build.

ANd no I am not a ren faire rover, just a california traveling henna artist . 

:wink:thanks for the suggestions, just looking for new ideas and views, maybe pvc pipe and build it similar to the banks methods of crowd control.
I just need to find those heavy bases ......so I don't have to lug more cement filled items around


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Henna Caravan said:


> I have considered that plastic mesh, and I think it might be just the ticket.
> I have 2 1/2 gallon buckets filed with cement for umbrella stands and they are heavy!! I also have 5 inch lengths of PVC filled with cement for canopy weights and they are also heavy.
> I am looking for something easy to carry (one girl) and set up and build.
> 
> ANd no I am not a ren faire rover, just a california traveling henna artist .
> 
> :wink:thanks for the suggestions, just looking for new ideas and views, maybe pvc pipe and build it similar to the banks methods of crowd control.
> I just need to find those heavy bases ......so I don't have to lug more cement filled items around



There are available, ballast weights that you can fill and unfill with water. That is if water is readily available at your set-up sites.


----------



## DangerMouse

darn good idea malco! you could even make your own if you.....

DM


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Here:










http://www.ikea.com/PIAimages/53167_PE155379_S4.jpg



Available here: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10096752


These are IKEA, so you know they are crap!!!!!



Google "Umbrella Base Water" to find something better!!!


----------



## mookie_monster

*Removable fence*

My husband and I built this collapsable fence to keep dogs in yard, but need to remove in winter due to major snow we get. We used 2 foot post spikes, but you could use deck blocks which are cheap. We made 8 X 4 panels with viny lattice that we stapled to the panel. Then used cheap brackets screwed to posts to slide the panels in.


----------



## Henna Caravan

*fence help*

I need to make a LIGHTWEIGHT, PORTABLE fence. (one girl needs to move it and set it up quickly):thumbup:
the orange mesh is a great idea and even with the coffee cans filled with cement is by far the lightest weight and most portable idea so far.
Thank you for that idea.
It just might be the one I have to use.


----------

